
Nicolas Bourbaki - grzm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicolas_Bourbaki
======
drallison
I read several of the Bourbaki volumes when I was in school despite the facts
that my command of French was very limited and that I was a novice in the
subject areas (e.g., set theory). I remember to this day the clarity of the
exposition and the delight I felt as I made my way through the materials.
Somehow the Mathematics seemed more understandable in French.

